# Stewarton time trial?



## jim55 (22 Mar 2015)

anybody know what was going on today I was down at my mates near there and there was a big peloton heading Glasgow way , they were holding 30-35mph so obv a higher level I.e better than me ( which isn't hard)


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Mar 2015)

If there was a peloton, then it was not a time trial, that is for sure.


----------



## jim55 (22 Mar 2015)

Oh ha ha right, musta been some sort of organized race then , they had support vehicles ( with spare bikes on roof , escort cars -( flashing lights and outriders all that was missing was a helicopter lol


----------



## Rasmus (22 Mar 2015)

Maybe this:

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/122887/Fenwick-APR


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Mar 2015)

Sounds like a road race, best bet is to check the BC website events list.


----------



## jim55 (22 Mar 2015)

Cheers Rasmus has it


----------



## arranandy (22 Mar 2015)

It was the Fenwick APR. A couple of young lads from my club, EK road club, were 1st and 3rd in the B race. On junior gears as well. Well done to Kyle and Stuart.


----------



## jim55 (22 Mar 2015)

As said they were holding a really good pace I was driving a route back from Kilmarnock ( cos I want to cycle it next week and was just reccy the route- see if it was a good road )and was in the middle( amongst the cars , I never overtook as I just held back , fair play to them a bit of effort going on , ok the bit I was on was fairly flat but they were going some


----------



## Rasmus (22 Mar 2015)

The Dodside road (B769) and the moor road to Neilston are both great roads for cycling. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Mar 2015)

Ah - glad to hear APR's are still on the go. We need more of them!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Mar 2015)

Thirty three miles?

Road race distances have definitely shortened over the years, that's just a sprint.


----------



## Roscoe (23 Mar 2015)

Rasmus said:


> The Dodside road (B769) and the moor road to Neilston are both great roads for cycling. Enjoy your ride!


 Dodside Road, one of my favourites, some nasty wee hills. Back over the Clunch and home via the 77. Usually nice and quiet.


----------

